
Apple’s Icons Have That Shape for a Very Good Reason - endswapper
https://hackernoon.com/apples-icons-have-that-shape-for-a-very-good-reason-720d4e7c8a14#.wt0skdze8
======
makecheck
Something can be refined and intentional but still annoying and worse than
before. They can use whatever math they want, it doesn’t mean that the design
is “good” now.

First, “consistency” makes no sense as a design goal for rounded corners! When
there are two nested rounded-corner shapes, you _never_ make both curves
exactly the same: the outer curve has to be a little different than the inner
curve in order for the shapes to look good together. Therefore, iOS should
never use exactly the same curve as the device: it should use something that
is slightly smaller.

The modified icon shapes are just not “comfortable” to look at. They also
don’t blend well with other shapes that appear in the majority of app icons
either, like inner circles and straight lines.

------
leoh
Apple's curves are effectively superellipses, so-named by Piet Hein --
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superellipse](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superellipse).

------
astrodust
I wish there was a good way for generating these curves in something like
Illustrator because hard corners are rather jarring when rendered at certain
sizes.

------
kordless
This reminds me of what Alan Watts calls "prickly goo" or "gooey prickles".

------
likeclockwork
Why is this desirable?

